# Brown rice, bulgur wheat, quinoa, wholewheat pasta availability!?



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Good afternoon all,
I am just wondering if anyone can tell me if the following are available in metro or better still Carrefour:
Brown rice, whole meal pasta, quinoa, buckwheat, bulgur wheat.


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Wholemeal pasta is available in most supermarkets, as for the rest try Gourmetegypt. Home - Gourmet Web Store
If they don't have it, ask, they may get it.


----------

